# JSF - ResponseWriter und '&nbsp;'



## daLenz (7. Jul 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

versuche, mit dem ResponseWriter im Renderer einer Componente das HTML-Sonderzeichen non-breakable-space auszugeben. das problem ist, dass mir das kaufmännische Und immer mit & maskiert wird 

kann ich dies irgendwie umgehen?


danke & greetz


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Jul 2005)

attribut escape="false" setzen

 Flag indicating that characters that are sensitive in HTML and XML markup must be escaped. This flag is set to "true" by default.

z.B. bei outputFormat, outputText


----------



## daLenz (7. Jul 2005)

he super! habs hinbekommen, danke!

greetz


----------

